# Weekly Photo Challenge #32 for Week of 2/21/16



## wvdawg (Feb 21, 2016)

This week's theme is -  parallel  - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll play!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 21, 2016)

Good starter - parallel on both the strings and frets!   Nice one!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2016)

Ms hotty that is AWESOME 

Ok here's mine a fence line PARALLEL being PARALLEL with the road


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice view of that rolling road!  Neat shot Mike - the fences run parallel to each other too!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2016)

*My shot . . .*

lots of stuff running parallel here.


----------



## carver (Feb 25, 2016)

Cool shots everyone,hope to get a shot in now that the wind has calm down some


----------



## carver (Feb 27, 2016)

*parallel lines*

on my cup


----------

